# Renting in Spain



## thebuzz (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'll be renting in Alicante for 3 months. The estate agency is looking for all 3 months rent up front. Is this normal? Seems a bit strange to me but maybe that's how it's done there. That plus a months deposit + agency fee.

Any Alicante based people tell me if this crowd are genuine? www aralis com es (can't post URL)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thebuzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be renting in Alicante for 3 months. The estate agency is looking for all 3 months rent up front. Is this normal? Seems a bit strange to me but maybe that's how it's done there. That plus a months deposit + agency fee.
> 
> Any Alicante based people tell me if this crowd are genuine? www aralis com es (can't post URL)


I'm not in Alicante city, so can't say I know them

a 3 month rental is pretty much a long hoilday let, so I guess it's not surprising that they are asking for the 3 months upfront, given the current climate

I don't know that it's normal, or that all agents would do it though

however, there are so many properties up for rental atm that if you don't want to pay 3 months upfront then it would be easy enough to find another agent and property

first rule though - whatever you decide - don't part with a cent until you have physically been inside the property & viewed it in person.......................sounds obvious, but you'd be surprised how many people get conned in this way


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hey Buzz, I think we might already have been in touch on ...................some other forum regarding attending university in Alicante - small world eh?

However, sound advice there from Xabiachica. Just to iterate before you part with a cent see your accommodation first and if it is acceptable start negotiating their offer.

Some years ago our son booked an apartment in the south of France to attend university there. After he had paid his deposit, advance rental, booking fee etc he turned up at the apartment to find it was unfurnished. 

Not the first time a college student didn't do his homework!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You can still negotiate for 3 months especially if they want the money up front. Are the utility bills included in their figures?? Generally if you're renting in Spain, its on 11 month contract and they like to have one months rent, one months deposit and one months finders fee - the latter being negotiable (Try to offer half a month on the finders fee, especially on only 3 months)). So if their figures include utilities and you negotiate, then I guess its the fairest way of doing it. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you see rentals advertised on estate agent sites and it says for eg €500 a month is that normally with bills not included. is there a standard format for rentals interms of whats included as alot of the sites ive looked at dont say


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucie123 said:


> When you see rentals advertised on estate agent sites and it says for eg €500 a month is that normally with bills not included. is there a standard format for rentals interms of whats included as alot of the sites ive looked at dont say


a long term rental won't normally include bills

you can rent either furnished or unfurnished

the most important thing is that the contract states everything clearly & is written in Spanish

if you don't speak/read Spanish have it translated independently - don't trust the owners/agents translation


----------

